# What is it safe for my bunny to chew?



## ArvadaLaner (Dec 14, 2015)

One of the first things I did when I got Happy the bunny, is rush off to buy him new things. I knew that bunnies love to chew, and play, so I picked out some toys I thought he might like, but he doesn't seem to care much for my choices. I bought him some wooden blocks, Apple wood twigs, and some colorful hanging toys with bells, and even some little balls with bells. He doesn't like to chew any of the wood toys or blocks I bought him, but he sure likes cardboard and paper bags. Are those safe for him to chew? I have read a lot of conflicting information on what items are considered safe. For instance, I read on some sites that corn husk toys are good for chewing, but on other sites, I read that the strings from the husks can get tangled in their teeth, and the husks can cause dangerous blockages in the digestive tract. What are some good safe chew toys for him? Can he keep chewing the cardboard and paper bags, or is this unsafe for him?


----------



## Azerane (Dec 15, 2015)

As with most things, it's all in moderation. You also need to remember that not all toys, are going to be appropriate for all bunnies. Plain brown cardboard and paper is completely fine, unless they eat too much of it, because it can cause blockages. Corn husk (in my opinion) is ok, unless they eat too much of it. The same can be said for loofah. Willow balls and things like wood blocks and apple twigs are perfectly fine even if your bunny eats a lot of it at once.

If your rabbit is the sort that plays with a toy, and chews/eats most of it in one sitting, then I wouldn't recommend loofah or corn husk. If your rabbit likes to play with the toys and only has a nibble or two here and there (once a day or less), then I wouldn't have any issues with either of those materials.

Bandit likes to shred cardboard a lot, and does eat some of it, and while he doesn't do it every day, he usually spends a good amount of time doing it when he does. I've never had issue with cardboard, it really is if it's eaten in excess it can cause an impaction in the gut. I would be much more restrictive with amount of the corn husk and loofah it is safe to chew in one sitting.


----------



## ArvadaLaner (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you. That is very helpful. So far, Happy hasn't cared much for the toys I chose, and doesn't play with them or chew them much. Happy seems to prefer leaping, and knocking over litter boxes, and trying to get the cats if they come into his/her area. (I just found out Happy may be a female.) Even the paper bag, which Happy loves to jump on, and in, and drag around, only got a small peice of corner chewed on. Maybe I will go ahead and try some of the other toys. I can just trade them out often, and be sure he/she isn't eating too much of any one at a time. I feel much better about it now. Yay!


----------



## TaylorxMatrix (Dec 24, 2015)

hi i have an urgent question about my baby bunny and i have no fricking idea how to make a forum or a question or whatever im super confused and frustrated and i need urgent help


----------



## Azerane (Dec 24, 2015)

TaylorxMatrix said:


> hi i have an urgent question about my baby bunny and i have no fricking idea how to make a forum or a question or whatever im super confused and frustrated and i need urgent help



Go to this page for the health and wellness section. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/forumdisplay.php?f=27 On the left hand side there is a blue button that says "New Thread" under the "rabbit veterinarian list". Click on the button. That will load a new page for creating your thread for your question. There is a box for the title of the thread. Make it descriptive saying, "rabbit in pain, need advice" or "rabbit not eating, what to do?" etc or whatever your issue is.

Then there's obviously the bigger box below that to type your question and describe what's going on, use as much detail and give as much info about your rabbit as possible. When you're done, under the box click on the button for "Submit New Thread" and you're done


----------



## flemishwhite (Dec 25, 2015)

About chewing... Bunny lived to be almost 12 years old and for 11 years she ran completely free in our house. At the last many years, she became the perfect house pet. She had excellent litter box manners, and with regard to this post, she didn't chew anything. Her chewing needs were satisfied by oat hay. 

Bunny has passed away, and we've bought two Flemish sisters, now at age 3 1/2 months. We let them run in most of our house when we are at home. They are now the size of most pet adult rabbits. Thankfully they spend a lot of time sleeping, and when awake they spend a lot of time eating...that's good. But if they are not sleeping or eating...it's mischevious time.. running chasing each other...and to get to the point of the original post....chewing. Although we have delicious food to offer them, they love to eat cardboard boxes and paper bags, newspapers and also the FURNITURE. I've bought some 2X4 pieces of lumber...it's pine...and it's laid on the floor for them to chew on. It's not painted or varnished so it should be safe. They do love to chew it. If we see them starting to chew the furniture, we have a spray bottle of water to spritz them. It's creating disruption for out lives at home since our previous old bunny didn't do this stuff. I'm sure this will go away when they become old bunnies. They are lovely little animals however.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Dec 26, 2015)

Harvey never liked her ball with a bell inside either. She prefers bags and cardboard like your Happy. But she does like these quite a bit
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6067+28211+23205&pcatid=23205

And these
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6067+28211+29392&pcatid=29392


----------



## ArvadaLaner (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks all, for the suggestions, and advice. 

Flemishwhite, your story answered another question my bofriend and I were wondering about which was if bunnies can be allowed to free roam without chewing. Happy almost never chews on anything other than food, so we were thinking we may eventually be able to let her roam without fear that she will chew cords or other dangerous things. We are so lucky with this bunny. She is so well behaved, it is amazing. Maybe it helps that she is a little older. 

Whiterabbitrage, thanks for the toy suggestions. I love drs. Foster and Smith. I use them for my aquarium stuff, as well as for my cats, and any pet meds. I like the toys you suggested. I will have to give them a try.


----------



## Azerane (Dec 29, 2015)

ArvadaLaner said:


> Thanks all, for the suggestions, and advice.
> 
> Flemishwhite, your story answered another question my bofriend and I were wondering about which was if bunnies can be allowed to free roam without chewing. Happy almost never chews on anything other than food, so we were thinking we may eventually be able to let her roam without fear that she will chew cords or other dangerous things. We are so lucky with this bunny. She is so well behaved, it is amazing. Maybe it helps that she is a little older.
> 
> Whiterabbitrage, thanks for the toy suggestions. I love drs. Foster and Smith. I use them for my aquarium stuff, as well as for my cats, and any pet meds. I like the toys you suggested. I will have to give them a try.



Even if you have a rabbit that doesn't bother with power cords, I would still rabbit proof them with a free roaming rabbit, it's simply not worth the risk not to in my opinion.


----------



## ArvadaLaner (Jan 12, 2016)

Azerane, I told my bf that I don't want Happy free roaming, not just for the cords, but also, I just feel like there is too much around here that she could get into. I thought it might be nice for her, but when I really thought about it more, I decided (like you said) it just isn't worth the risk. It's better if she just stays in the living room while we are in there, and is always supervised. I would worry too much about the kids, the cats, the snake, and everything else. We do sometimes bring her in our room and let her hang out on our king size bed, too. It's too high for her jump down, and we are right there, so it keeps her safe, and it's adorable to see her snuggling in our pillows and blankets. Considering she spent the last 2 years of her life in a small cage, I think she probably still feels like we're giving her a lot of space and freedom. (Even if she does sometimes try to escape her designated areas!) 

Whiterabbitrage, I did buy some of those toys, and Happy loves them! She demolished that wicker looking toy in one night! I also found some different sticks and "coins" on a website about chinchillas, and Happy seems to enjoy some of those. Especially the mulberry. Thanks for the suggestions. Those are definitely her favorites.


----------

